# Multifamily



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Common area has to be fed from a panel that both can access. Service disconnects have to be grouped, IMO


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

backstay said:


> Common area has to be fed from a panel that both can access. Service disconnects have to be grouped, IMO


Thanks I just read 210.25 (b) 

Sounds like the common area needs its own meter.

230.72 (a) says that the service disconnects must be grouped. 

I read on another thread that people were supplying the common area of a duplex without a third meter. How are they doing this?


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

Flytyingyaker said:


> . How are they doing this?


The owner needs to contact the poco and find out their requirements. Usualy if there is shared services the land lord must pay the untility bill on that service.

That being said, three meters is the way to go and having the utility verify that there is no "Shared Utilities" prior to completion can save in future tenant disputed between LL and poco.

As far as two service drops that is per your poco specifications and what their planner will allow. Disconnects grouped

Hope this helps


----------

